# **** Hound



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

HI,

My cousin is looking to buy a good trained **** hound. If you know where one is at for sale and fully trained let me know. He lives in Sidney Ohio.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

a guy on huntohio has **** hounds, check the k9 corner


----------

